# XCode 4 : raccourci formattage du code



## floctc (4 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,
je voudrai savoir si il existe un raccourci semblable au ctrl+shift+f sous eclipse, qui permet de reformatter le code sélectionné (alignement des accolades, des espaces...).

Merci


----------



## Céroce (4 Avril 2011)

Menu Editor > Structure > Re-Indent (^I).


----------



## floctc (4 Avril 2011)

Merci beaucoup!

Par contre, je ne comprends pas comment faire le raccourci ^|
Lorsque je sélectionne tout mon texte et que je fais cette commande, ca me remplace le texte par "Ï"
Comment faire?
Merci


----------



## tatouille (5 Avril 2011)

et apres c'est moi le gros méchant 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o77KkIfj1pU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVbLv07zO-E


----------



## Céroce (5 Avril 2011)

^ correspond à la touche _ctrl_.


----------



## floctc (5 Avril 2011)

Merci, ça fonctionne.


----------



## tatouille (5 Avril 2011)

floctc a dit:


> Merci, ça fonctionne.



oui on sait que ca fonctionne pas la peine de nous le rappeler.


----------

